# Police ditching the German Shepherd for Belgian breed-German magazine article



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

*Police ditching the German Shepherd for Belgian breed*

http://www.thelocal.de/society/20110822-37117.html


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Günther Bonke, a dog expert for the police in the state of North Rhine-Westphalia (NRW), said on Monday the trusty German Shepherd, or Alsatian, was slowly being replaced by the Belgian Shepherd. The breed, also known as the Malinois, is considered more dependable and robust than its German rival.

Bonke said NRW had only 26 German Shepherds still working alongside the police compared to 281 Malinois.

A heck of ratio in Germany -surprised me


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Maybe this will light a fire under the SV to get their stuff together and show some pride for their breed


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Amen to that Will!


----------



## Brian Aponte (Jul 23, 2011)

Very interesting, I wonder how long before GSDs are phased out for police work in the U.S.?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Maybe this will light a fire under the SV to get their stuff together and show some pride for their breed


Not likely to happen with all the money being in show dogs.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the SV is thinking their work is almost done...](*,)


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

"Belgian Shepherds can also be used as sniffer dogs, unlike German Shepherds, which are largely limited to security details." 

Apparently my GSD didn't get the memo that he can't sniff.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Maybe this will light a fire under the SV to get their stuff together and show some pride for their breed


Will,

It's going to take a LOT of people rubbing a LOT of sticks together to get that fire going :-(
Helmut Raiser and the RSV2000 would be a more likely source of
Police GSD's and even then, the trend to Mals and Dutchies is going to be hard to reverse.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Yup. It's really hard to find a good GSD (in my experience), and then they cost so much more. You litterally get more bang for your buck with a mal. Love you, my Kooks!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

rotten just rotten - what can u say about improving the quality of a breed by adherence to the visual components outlined in breed standards, i might be a newb but i am so far evolved and above the "top GSD breeders" they are just butt-wipe on my butt. 

sad


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

"Costs so much more"...do you mean as a puppy or started dog?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

One boxer.....


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Yup. It's really hard to find a good GSD (in my experience), and then they cost so much more. You litterally get more bang for your buck with a mal.


Yes, when we went looking for dogs earlier this year we did not find any good GSD's- ended up w/ two dutchies and a mal. I would note that another agency that trains with us did find three good GSD's, although one did come from show lines- he is still stable and bite very well.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*The reason for the decline of the GSD.*

From about 1995 until about 2006 GSD puppies born in Germany fell from about 30,000 to
about 15,000. I will try and find more current numbers.

The people running the SV are concerned about puppy sales. They have become just like the AKC GSDCA club of America, totally willing to sacrifice character for popularity among pet owners.

Go look at the SV website in Germany. Nice people playing things like agility and fly ball, some dogs out in the fields with sheep (Probably scared to death.) No protection photos. Not a sleeve in site. Did down and try and find IPO or Schutzhund information.

Closer to home, USCA, United Schutzhund Clubs of America, is being made over in this image and likeness, based on the years of work and money by the American Schutzhund trainers, who are being marginalized in the process.

Most of us working in Schutzhuhund in the early years thought we were getting out from under the AKC. But it turns out we are just recreating it, this time for the benefit of the German Show breeders.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

If I was the RSV2000 I would change the name of the breed (GSD) to the VON STEPHANITZ SHEEPDOG or SHEPHERD. Then the break would be forever established and we could get on with improving the VSS as a working breed and not have to waste time preaching to empty seats.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

This has been going on for years, not only in Germany but also Czech and Slovakia.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

they're beautiful dogs and highly adaptable ... a lot of people will buy them for only those reasons, and this forum is just a minute fraction of the gsd world but i'm not worried ethical gsd breeders for protection work will diminish the breed in any way as long as they don't weaken the gene pool with too much line breeding. not sure if that is the correct term but most species don't do well when you inner breed and start to lose diversity

that's the reality ... but if the gsd popularity (indicated by sales) is going down, that could be a good sign too, imo ... i've never seen an increase in popularity reflected by a more robust healthy breed, and i'm sure this will eventually be reflected in mals and the DS (if you consider it a breed)

showing dogs has hurt every breed shown; i just hope sport dog entertainment shows doesn't have the same effect, and that includes the biting sports

i'm watching the development of the BC breed as an indicator in my country. not enuff space for herding, but they are becoming very popular and most are worked in agility and most owners take pride in actually developing and channeling their breed characteristics which so far has kept them from becoming unmanageable pets. the breeders (farming for profit) are the ones you have to watch out for because they control the supply and overall health :-(


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a big surprise i would say. The extreme GSDs will get 2 or 3 breedings because they can't get good IPO scores. Why is a dog like INK ZOTERHUND not one of the top studs now. Its just annoying sometimes. 
But i doubt the authenticity of that article anyway, why would someone in the german army say that GSDs can't be sniffer dogs, even beagles do a decent job in that area. May just be somebody trying to advertise his breed.:roll:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a translation of another article on the same subject but translated by a working dog person called Jens Kollenberg.

Printed in „Die Welt“ 16:08:2011 
Konkurrenz aus Belgien.

Competition from Belgium. 

Polizei schickt Deutschen Schäferhund in Rente.

The Police dog squads send the German Shepherd Dog into retirement. 


Tierische Konkurrenz: Weil die belgische Schäferhundrasse Malinois als mutiger und belastbarer gilt, ist der Deutsche Schäferhund immer weniger im Einsatz. 

Animal competition: Due to the Belgian shepherd breed Malinois being considered more courageous and more robust than the German Shepherd Dog, the GSD is being used less and less by the Police. 


Bei der Polizei in Nordrhein-Westfalen hat der Deutsche Schäferhund langsam aber sicher ausgedient: Er wird von einem belgischen Konkurrenten verdrängt, der als mutiger und belastbarer gilt. 

By the Police in Nordrhein-Westfalen, the German Shepherd Dog is slowly but surely seen as unfit for future service. It is replaced by a Belgian competitor, Malinois, which is seen as more courageous and having a greater ability to withstand pressure. 

Neben 281 Tieren der belgischen Schäferhundrasse Malinois seien in Nordrhein-Westfalen nur noch 26 Deutsche Schäferhunde als Diensthunde im Einsatz, sagte der zuständige Experte beim Landesamt für Ausbildung und Fortbildung der Polizei (LAFP), Günther Bonke. Er bestätigte damit einen Bericht der "Bild"-Zeitung. 

In addition to the 281 active Malinois Police dogs in the State of Nordrhein-
Westfalen, only 26 German Shepherd Dogs are still in active service, says the spokesman of the State Dog Squad (LAFP), Guenther Bonke. He also confirms the reports first printed in “Bild-Zeitung”. 

Der Trend zum belgischen Schäferhund sei auch in anderen Bundesländern zu erkennen, erklärte Bonke. Viele Länder züchteten die Tiere nicht selbst, sondern kauften sie ein. Deshalb spiele dort im Gesamtpaket auch der Preis eine Rolle, der bei den Belgiern oft niedriger liege. 

The trend toward the Belgian shepherd (Malinois) is the same in the other States, says Mr. Bonke. Several States does not breed their own service dogs, but purchase them. The costs of purchasing and raising a Malinois are often lower and that might be an advantage, too. 

Auch die Bundespolizei greife in letzter Zeit verstärkt auf die belgische Rasse zurück, sagte ein Sprecher des Bundespolizeipräsidiums in Potsdam. "Wir planen in Zukunft aber nicht ausschließlich mit diesen Hunden." 

Also, the German Federal Police is recently intensifying their purchase of the Malinois, tells a spokesman for the Federal Police Headquarters in Potsdam. “We, however, do not expect to use only this breed in the future”. 

In der Diensthundeschule im westfälischen Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock züchtet die Polizei von NRW die Tiere seit 1988 selbst. Bei der Zucht habe sich herausgestellt, dass die belgischen Schäferhunde im Schnitt gesünder und entschlossener gewesen seien als ihre deutschen Artgenossen, sagte der "Fachkoordinator Diensthundewesen" beim LAFP,Bonke. 

At the Police Dog school in Schloss Holte-Stuckenbrock the Police in NRW have breed and educated Officers and dogs since 1988. The facts have shown that the Belgian shepherds (Malinois) in general are healthier and more determined than their German relatives, said the spokesman at LAFP, Mr. Bonke

Außerdem seien sie wegen ihrer hohen "Spiel- und Beutemotivation" häufiger nicht nur als Schutzhunde, sondern auch als Spürhunde einsetzbar. Zu den rund 350 Polizeihunden in Nordrhein-Westfalen gehören auch holländische Schäferhunde, Mischlinge, Riesenschnauzer und jeweils ein Boxer und ein Rottweiler. 

In addition, because of their high „play- and prey- motivation“, the Malinois are not just more useful as protection dogs, but also highly useful as tracking (sniffer) dogs. Among the roughly 350 Police dogs in NRW, there are also some Dutch shepherds, a few mixed breeds, Giant Schnauzers, and also one Boxer and one Rottweiler.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Here is a translation of another article on the same subject but translated by a working dog person called Jens Kollenberg.
> 
> Printed in „Die Welt“ 16:08:2011
> Konkurrenz aus Belgien.
> ...


One Boxer.....


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> One Boxer.....


They should make clones of him before it is to late!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> One Boxer.....


 
Lol. Let it go man...


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

This has been kicking around for over 10yrs, it was even raised in the German Parliament by one politician such was the level of concern.

Something which hasn't been covered is the supply and demand of a working GSD which compounds the issue. The west has been permanently at war for the last 10yrs, the military, the police and private security companies globally have increased the number of dogs they require.
Due to the internet, vacinations, aircraft and our cars etc its never been as easy to access working dogs all over the world.

As above the average person's access to dog sports is also at an all time high, schutzhund, ring etc hence more demand for good working dogs, much more than 30yrs ago,in addition to those who want home security or just a well bred dog.

Its hard work getting hold of a good GSD, and yes there are health issues caused by the show lines, the malinois has yet to go through this process.

Ronin


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats the problem with most FCI workingdogs. They set their priority wrong. It should be working ability. That priority is long gone because of the people with other "agenda' s".:roll:

THAT's the strong side of KNPV dogs, just health and working abilities.. and no race-standarts and FCI club agenda's.=D>

Dick


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Mr. van Leeuwen is of course correct, the problems we are all so well aware of in working dog breeding one way or the other are caused by the conformation show systems of the FCI and AKC.

But there is perhaps something of a middle ground, as exemplified by the NVBK in Belgium, which broke away from the FCI in 1963 yet maintains breeding records and stud books. I am not sure how much if any emphasis on physical structure exists within the NVBK, perhaps one of our Belgian members will comment.

The Malinois prospers because except in France there is very little FCI breed club involvement, working people are making all of the decisions.

The SV in Germany is under the thumb of the FCI, in the end the little old lady Cocker Spaniel breeders have as much real authority over IPO rules as the working breed clubs.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

"as long as they don't *weaken the gene pool with too much line breeding*. not sure if that is the correct term but most species don't do well when you inner breed and start to lose diversity"


Rick how so - line breeding is the only tool IMO that protects the breed and its working traits. hunting and herding breeders consider it the only/best available tool to lock in traits and type and ensure inherited health ??? 

they use the term pre-potency a lot. outcrosses are used minimally in the best programs i've seen and then a its only a step followed by a mating back to the original line - outcrossing is generally seen as a dilution. 

IMO the focus of stacking your kennel pedigree with every famous dog is great marketting for the stupid, especially in the bite sports, but it aint a considered or effective breeding plan.


not argung just trying to figure yr reasoning so i can learn as i see it different (i'm not a breeder BTW) jus askin.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

It´s not so strange the police in NRW have many mals, about 50% of their dogs comes from their own breedingprogram that has breed malinois since the late 80s. It´s still few GSDs compared to mals in the rest of the dogs they purchase from civilians, but as they said price and health is a factor. Tracking is something they have recently started with, their patrolldogs are trained in protection and some narcotics/evidence/weapon search in various degree, but recently it´s decied their patrolldogs should also be able to do a short track.

I can understand it´s easier to find a malinois for their use, a malinois that is to soft for patrollwork can still be a great searchdog, so maybe they rather take a dog with great nosework and acceptable protectionwork compared to a GSD that is equal or better in protectionwork but not the same capacity in the nosework. 

That the malinois is used more nowadays is naturall I guess, how many knowed about the malinois 20-30 years ago outside belgium/holland? So far the malinois is not in the majority in policework in scandinawia as an example, even if most patolldogs there are also trained for tracking and searching. 

That the malinois is more courageous I´m not so sure about, I know the NRW breedingprogram says their malinois is a bit more stable and also bigger than the general dog in the civilan malinois population, but I guess they breed strictly for policework. Courage and hardness is often what is missing in the malinois that don´t pass the selectiontests by the police, even if they have great play and preydrive, don´t think the malinois is better in that area compared to many GSDs. But I´m not sure what is meant by "courage" and what type of selectiontests and whishes the german police have on their policedogs.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I was talking to my partner at work the other day and he was telling me how the town PD now has only malinois for dual purpose (detection/patrol) work. They'd had GSD prior and they gradually phased out of the program. They even had a mali/GSD cross just before then they went all malinois. I was shocked when he told me because prior all PD used GSD. It was thought that the GSD was much more forgiving in training (bad/poorly timed corrections and reward, less sensitivity to poor handling). In the past police k9 handlers in this area (no offense guys) sucked. The depts. have since improved their selection process for candidates (in some dept.'s) and training of those candidates has improved according to several officers. Some depts. have just gotten rid of their k9 units (expense, liability issues,etc.) altogether. State corrections now even has a Black Russian Terrier they're using for detection work. I think that's awesome.

Seems GSD breeders put themselves out of work. Poor breeding practice by some, SUPER expensive dogs/pups, breed organizations and show line requirements tearing down the breed, etc. No surprise. I'm sure they've all become pretty wealthy and aren't all that bent out of shape by it (excluding devoted working dog breeders and individuals that actually work to try and preserve the true working ability and temperament of the GSD of course).


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

The authenticity of that article is something i really doubt. How can they say the GSD is not as good for nose work, that is first class BS. Many GSDs that don't have the drives for patrol work or top sport end up as detection dogs or some other kind of nosework and are usually still good at tracking. Not disputing the fact that there are fewer GSDs available for patrol work but that GSDs suck at nosework is just false.[-X


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> The authenticity of that article is something i really doubt. How can they say the GSD is not as good for nose work, that is first class BS. Many GSDs that don't have the drives for patrol work or top sport end up as detection dogs or some other kind of nosework and are usually still good at tracking. Not disputing the fact that there are fewer GSDs available for patrol work but that GSDs suck at nosework is just false.[-X


Bomb detection dogs in Holland are used for up to 45 minutes before given a rest when sweeping soccer stadiums. How many GSD's do you know that will hunt for their pipe/ball/roll for 45 minutes without reward? 
Of course GSD's can use their noses, but a dog with higher drive and more hunt will work longer than a dog with lower drive and less hunt. Malis as a breed have higher drive and more hunt than a GSD so im not quite sure why you would be upset by some stating the bleeding obvious.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> but that GSDs suck at nosework is just false.[-X


Where does the article say this? I saw this

_In addition, because of their high „play- and prey- motivation“, the Malinois are not just more useful as protection dogs, but also highly useful as tracking (sniffer) dogs. _

But that doesn't say anything about the GSD ability in nosework, just that the Malinois is highly useful for tracking.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Where does the article say this? I saw this
> 
> _In addition, because of their high „play- and prey- motivation“, the Malinois are not just more useful as protection dogs, but also highly useful as tracking (sniffer) dogs. _
> 
> But that doesn't say anything about the GSD ability in nosework, just that the Malinois is highly useful for tracking.


 
"Belgian Shepherds can also be used as sniffer dogs, unlike German Shepherds, which are largely limited to security details."


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I think linebreeding itself is not the real concern, but overuse of popular studs can narrow the pool quite a bit. The attention is drawn toward fewer dogs. I think gsd people cause this issue by focusing more on "notable" producers than "quality" producers in their pedigrees than mal & dutchie people do. That inevitably reduces the pool to fewer quality producers (of lesser reknown) than I'd presume the other breeds can claim.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Brian McQuain said:


> "Belgian Shepherds can also be used as sniffer dogs, unlike German Shepherds, which are largely limited to security details."


I see the confusion. I don't believe the statement above is in the original article which Jens translated, but is an interpretation of the person who wrote the article that is posted on the website originally linked to which is supposed to be a summary of the article Jens translated.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Bomb detection dogs in Holland are used for up to 45 minutes before given a rest when sweeping soccer stadiums. How many GSD's do you know that will hunt for their pipe/ball/roll for 45 minutes without reward?
> Of course GSD's can use their noses, but a dog with higher drive and more hunt will work longer than a dog with lower drive and less hunt. Malis as a breed have higher drive and more hunt than a GSD so im not quite sure why you would be upset by some stating the bleeding obvious.


I respect the malinois as a breed and understand that they have more individuals suitable for work than GSDs right now but it is just false information to say that malinois are better for any kind of detection work. I respect malinois breeders than don't feel the need to falsely run down another breed to market their breed.
The US border patrol has a lot of GSDs that work at the border and have to work for prolonged periods without getting a toy. If the dutch are using only malis to sweep their stadiums does that mean GSDs can't do it.
If you are talking about dogs that will hit a decoy without concern for their own safety i wont argue with the malinois but trying to sell the malinois as a superior scent detection breed is RUBBISH. I've seen labs with excellent detection work. 
BTW, i'm not upset, the statement was just plain irritating.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I think linebreeding itself is not the real concern, but overuse of popular studs can narrow the pool quite a bit. The attention is drawn toward fewer dogs. I think gsd people cause this issue by focusing more on "notable" producers than "quality" producers in their pedigrees than mal & dutchie people do. That inevitably reduces the pool to fewer quality producers (of lesser reknown) than I'd presume the other breeds can claim.


Unfortunately it seems those with the power are ignorant or just don't care. For example, if INK ZOTERHUND( the GSD from russia at the WUSV) was a malinois i bet he would have been bred more because mali people are not so bent on breeding to high scoring dogs. I haven't seen to many GSDs that size that run that fast and hit the sleeve that hard but very few people are breeding to him because he got disqualified. Some breeders just need to raise their middle fingers to the SV and concentrate on breeding healthy working dogs. Hopefully Lubeck, Largo Vikar, Woltair etc will have a substantial amount of breedings.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Unfortunately it seems those with the power are ignorant or just don't care. For example, if INK ZOTERHUND( the GSD from russia at the WUSV) was a malinois i bet he would have been bred more because mali people are not so bent on breeding to high scoring dogs


Maybe Ink dosen't get a lot of breedings because:

He is not geographically available to Europe
Half of his pedigree is an unknown to most outside of Russia
He bites with a 3/4 grips
He shows a lot of reactivity 
He is ugly


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Bomb detection dogs in Holland are used for up to 45 minutes before given a rest when sweeping soccer stadiums. How many GSD's do you know that will hunt for their pipe/ball/roll for 45 minutes without reward?
> .


Stamina in detection is no different than a long distance runner. If you train for the 100 yard dash, you won't do well in the mile race. Dogs are no different irrespective of breed. If you train for a 45 minute search, then you'll get a 45 minute search, even with a GSD. 

DFrost


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

I think this argument for sniffer dogs is weak. 
In the UK the K9 Handler has a GSd or Mal for tracking,searching and bitework. But he also has to have a springer spaniel, or sprocker for drugs or explosives searches depending on his role.

If you want to start searching stadiums get the right tool for the job, you can't switch the working Springers off, they do work for 45mins, they get under things and you pick them up and put them on top of things. I don't like the Springers they're a bit much to live with; but for searching the small agile working bred gun dogs have even the Mal licked. And they are cheap as chips to buy and feed.

Ronin


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I respect the malinois as a breed and understand that they have more individuals suitable for work than GSDs right now but it is just false information to say that malinois are better for any kind of detection work. I respect malinois breeders than don't feel the need to falsely run down another breed to market their breed.
> The US border patrol has a lot of GSDs that work at the border and have to work for prolonged periods without getting a toy. If the dutch are using only malis to sweep their stadiums does that mean GSDs can't do it.
> If you are talking about dogs that will hit a decoy without concern for their own safety i wont argue with the malinois but trying to sell the malinois as a superior scent detection breed is RUBBISH. I've seen labs with excellent detection work.
> BTW, i'm not upset, the statement was just plain irritating.



it doesnt mean they dont have them, but every border patrol k9 ive seen out doing searches was a mal (i was impressed that they were out in 110 degree-ish heat at the check points)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

After reading Tobi's comments I also began to wonder about the authenticity of the report. I searched and found this report:

http://www.viceland.com/blogs/de/2011/08/24/hat-komissar-rex-ausgedient/

I've translated it and here it is. Normally, I can type quicker than I can think - now it's the other way round!!


The German Boulevard-Presse (Yellow Press) has now made the GSD its target and is pushing forward relentlessly.

They are presuming that the GSD in police service is too dumb and are loudly prophesizing its end and final replacement by Belgian dogs out of the mass production. I telephoned Günther Bonke, Coordinator of the Polizeidiensthundeschule in Schloss Holte-Stukenbrock to interview him about the future of Kommissar Rex.

*Günther Bonke*:

The Bildzeitung (Yellow Press) made a lead story that made out that we found the GSD to be too stupid. That’s not true – that’s simply polemic. The dogs offered to us are tested for their quality. They have to be genetically suitable for police work. The dog is untrained – we do the training but there are certain genetic predispositions that must fit our requirements and these are:

Motivation, speed, but also aggression. The dog must not show fear in an attack situation but must also react aggressively. In emergency situations, the Belgian breeds are more aggressive.

*Interviewer*: The GSD is often used by other nations in war zones. Could we make an export hit out of him like the Leopard 2-Panzer?

GB: that wouldn’t work. We are not trying to get rid of the GSDs. We are happy for each one we can use. This isn’t a declaration of war on GSDs. We want them and we need them as a Schutzhund for instance. We are not trying to replace them as the press are making out.

*Interviewer: can crossing the German with the Belgian Shepherd create a type of super police dog?*


*GB*: We had these thoughts already. In NRW we have been trying to do this since 1988 but the results are problematic – the quality is not high enough.

*Interviewer: *how do you determine the quality?

*GB*: we have a standard suitability test that consists of various parameters. We test the dog’s reaction to his handler being attacked, for instance. The dog must not show fear but must protect his partner.

*Interviewer*: why don’t you use bloodthirsty monsters? What about a Rottweiler?

*GB:* Naturally a police dog must command respect. Rottweilers are allowed but we have only one. The dog must have good nerves, have a good nose to pick up a human scent, for instance. Obedience is very important as well as a high play and prey drive – the Rottweiler is not so easily motivated. Basically aggressive dogs are not desired.

*Interviewer*: How aggressive must a police dog be?

*GB*: I won’t comment on that.

*Interviewer*: :Risk factor for both dog and human being? Operational or not? 

*GB*: This is depends on whether the exercise within the scope of requirement is fulfilled. Obedience is important – the dog must not get out of control. It must attack consequently but still be able to be directed.

Gunter Bonke has never heard of “Bandit” quoted in the Yellow Press.
Our dogs do a good job and when retied live with their partner. They remain within our system and are not boarded out to families. Whether this is the case in all other 47 regional police authorities I cannot say.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Matt Grosch said:


> it doesnt mean they dont have them, but every border patrol k9 ive seen out doing searches was a mal (i was impressed that they were out in 110 degree-ish heat at the check points)


Well i don't know how frequently you pass there but i assume the documentaries i watch on the US border patrol k9 unit didn't borrow the GSDs i saw. This comparison IMO is just unnecessary, somebody even mentioned springer spaniels and i've seen them work too. If german polizei don't want GSD again its certainly not because of scent work, if they are looking for generally more highly driven dogs for patrol/bite work then that's a more sensible explanation.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote: *GB: that wouldn’t work. We are not trying to get rid of the GSDs. We are happy for each one we can use. This isn’t a declaration of war on GSDs. We want them and we need them as a Schutzhund for instance. We are not trying to replace them as the press are making out*.
Unquote

This is a translaton of Günther Bonke's interview. I didn't translate it for fun, but to contradict the Yellow Press sensational story earier shown in this thread.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Its because they finally opened there eyes and figure there are just way to many mali and or DS that will fit the bill, and a good GSD is dam hard to find even with the fact of all the GSD owners thinking they got a good one.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Its because they finally opened there eyes and figure there are just way to many mali and or DS that will fit the bill, and a good GSD is dam hard to find even with the fact of all the GSD owners thinking they got a good one.


I didn't realise you were an expert on German Police dogs.

Fact is:

Harold Höfer of the Bavarian Police was annoyed at the Yellow Press assumption that the GSD is dumb. No animal is “dumb” he said. There is a general tendency to more Malinois but the police still use a lot of GSDs.

Hermann Dünkel of the Diensthunde team in Stuttgart trains 50 canines, of which 50% are German Shepherds.

In the nosework the Belgian is lighter, smaller, more agile than its German counterpart “but neither is better than the other”

He also said that the price of GSDs has been raised by such contenders as private security firms, the German Army and the US armed forces.
The Belgians are cheaper but here the price is increasing. The ratio GSD : Belgians has balanced over the years but one thing is certain: The GSD will not be ousted.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Belgians has balanced over the years but one thing is certain: The GSD will not be ousted.


 
Can I get a wit-nass!


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

This is comical...Anyone that has ever owned a good GSD knows there is no Mali that can match it...in any area of work. My dog will do anything you want, however long, for his ball...period. GSD is the best dog all around...ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Justen Haynes said:


> This is comical...Anyone that has ever owned a good GSD knows there is no Mali that can match it...in any area of work. My dog will do anything you want, however long, for his ball...period. GSD is the best dog all around...ALL DAY LONG


If you say it three times and click your heels together that bullshit might become reality.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Justen Haynes said:


> This is comical...Anyone that has ever owned a good GSD knows there is no Mali that can match it...in any area of work. My dog will do anything you want, however long, for his ball...period. GSD is the best dog all around...ALL DAY LONG


Wouldn't say that either..............not a mali/dutchie 'fan' but i've seen really good ones i wish i could turn to black and tan.
The most knowledgeable people that have experience with both breeds admit they have their pros and cons,,,,,,,most claiming one is better are more interested in making $$$$$ than working dogs IMO.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I didn't realise you were an expert on German Police dogs.
> 
> Fact is:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: I'm not an expert because theres always something new to be learned or taught by a young newbie or old cat, an anybody that calls the self one is a dam moron;-), I'm just having some fun at the cost of all the GSD diehard in good funO


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, shame on you - I should have guessed :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> The most knowledgeable people that have experience with both breeds admit they have their pros and cons,,,,,,,most claiming one is better are more interested in making $$$$$ than working dogs IMO.


 
Those are my sentiments too!


----------



## Robert Seymour (Aug 17, 2011)

Christopher Smith said:


> If you say it three times and click your heels together that bullshit might become reality.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 
Lmao nice. I agree totally.


----------

